# Cats reaction to sneezing



## gumbo (Sep 14, 2005)

I have 2 Siamese cats, but my blue point - 8 years old, named karma, has a very strange reaction to my allergies and i dont get it. Shes very talkative and affectionate and outgoing. When I have an allergy attack i will sneeze repeatedly. So what happens is she goes limp. She may be sitting on the floor and she'll just lay her head down in a very weird position. i can push her over and she just flops over and makes a weird noise, i pick her up and shes boneless, i set her back down and she just kind of collapses. she gets a very strange look on her face, like shes angry or scared, and she may crawl under the couch. if this didnt only happen when i sneezed so much i would think she was sick. but she gets over it. if i'm in the other room and sneeze, i can hear her kind of grumbling - if you have a siamese you may know what i mean. but she'll do it everytime i sneeze. its very strange! Any clue?

Jessy

ps - the other cat, lilac point meezer, karma's sister, has no reaction to any of this.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Is she normally scared or startled by loud noises? Both of my cats (siamese mixes) seem annoyed. The one will leave the room and the other one hides under the bed. Neither go limp as you mentioned though.


----------



## gumbo (Sep 14, 2005)

siamesecat said:


> Is she normally scared or startled by loud noises? Both of my cats (siamese mixes) seem annoyed. The one will leave the room and the other one hides under the bed. Neither go limp as you mentioned though.


Nope, they're spoiled rotten and have never been mistreated and they're not scared of anything - other than the obvious - dogs, fireworks, etc etc. I've had them since they were kittens and I've had allergies the whole time. Karma has reacted like this for as long as I can remember but it just makes me nervous, because her behavior definitely changes drastically. I dont know if she thinks i'm scolding her or something like that - I dont want her to be scared of my sneezing cuz there sure isnt much I can do about it. Shes not annoyed - my cell phone annoys her and she'll jump on me (both of them will) and yell and even try to bite me if i'm messing w/ the ringtones. I have to shut myself in the bathroom to do that to protect myself!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know. The only thing I can think of is some kind of unusual fright reaction to the sudden noise. Sounds like you're sure it's just a reaction to the sneeze and that she's fine afterwards, so I doubt it's a health or behavior problem.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Nope, haven't heard of that one till now. It was very entertaining to read, especially when he's grumbling from another room! Yup, familiar with that one.

I try to be quiet when I sneeze, but hubby sounds like so loud, it scares the kitties and they run from him, including Ginza (Siamese cross), but he doesn't go limp.


----------

